# Specialty Exam Sample tests?



## Lpackard (Aug 6, 2008)

I am going to be sitting for my OBGYN specialty exam in a few weeks and was looking for some sample test to better prepare myself.  I have the study guide but it only had about 10 questions.  Does anyone know how I can get my hands on some sample tests?  my email is:   Loretta.Packard@caritaschristi.org   Any other resource/advice is welcomed and appreciated!  Thank you


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Aug 12, 2008)

*me too!*

Loretta, I am with you. If there is anyone willing to share it would be greatly appreciated. tammyobgyn@yahoo.com  Thank you,
Tammy


----------



## dmaec (Aug 12, 2008)

good luck ladies ! I've searched high and low for mock specialty tests - none to be found, anywhere!  Not even in the study guides!  Nothing that represents the  test itself.  Lots of example questions - but nothing that can give an idea of the sit down, timed test... 
sighs...
let me know if you do find some - I'll be sitting for the ORTHO specialty in November - doing everything I can to get extra practice.... I was actually thinking of putting all the questions I have together just to test "time wise", but it won't be the same as the test format I'm sure.


----------

